# Worst modelling accident?



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

Okay, we all know that craft knives and the like are dangerous tools and not to be taken lightly. After an incident involving my thumb, a Stanley knife, a lot of blood and a WHFB Chaos Knight who will soon be a 40k Chaos Lord, I was wondering what other injuries people have had? 
I'm typing this about 15 minutes after doing it, with my thumb wrapped in a rather un-Call of Duty-friendly dressing. 

Hmm, brings 'Blood for the Blood God' to a whole new level.


----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

never cut my self with a hobby knife but did manage to drill a 1/8" hole in my index finger with a drill when making a place for a magnet


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

I stood on a chunk of sprue once. It hurt a lot, but besides that nothing serious.


----------



## brotherlamentus (Apr 21, 2008)

haha sliced myself a few times and glues my fingers together with superglue ....


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Slipped using an X-acto knife on a Demon Prince. Stabilarity ensued.

-Dirge


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nearly putting a drill bit through my skull and getting the dremel caught in my hair is probably the worse of mine.


----------



## zenfarr (Nov 25, 2007)

pin vise slippage, next thing I know, blood saying hello:grin:


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Sliced my thumb to the bone once, numerous smaller stabbings and filletings. Nothing super serious though.


----------



## chaznsteph (May 22, 2008)

*Sunken Blade*

So one time, I was working on my ork army. I was stuck in a small room with my younger brother, and was sleeping on a pull out couch. Well it was late and i wanted to trim up some last pieces on a lobba. Long story short, the bed was out and with the knife in my hand I flung my legs up into the bed. the X-acto knife(which was loose in the chuck) sank in to the back of my calf, and pulled out of the handle. I thought i just knocked out the blade so i went to look for it in the bed. It was a new blade so it was razor sharp. I felt a lil pinch but I layed my leg flat, which pushed the blade completely in to my flesh. Then I knew what happened, but it was hard to find a lil bit cause yall know how a papercut or razor cut doesnt bleed right away. When it started to bleed i tried pulling it out but the blood made it hard to grab just a lil corner. I would try to press my skin in to get more of it exposed, but that didnt work, just drove it deeper. Finally about ten mins later, I grabbed a mini-needle nose and got it out. To this day, Im paranoid about loose blades in my handles and I never work on models in bed. That was about ten years ago. I was still in middle school when that happened and i still have a cool little dimple scar on my leg. 

Thats my worst, but Ive also gotten superglue in my mouth once when i was unclogging the bottle and squeezing it at the same time. Well we all can figure it out. I still have a vivid memory of that flavor. When i was spitting it out my lips got a lil tacky and had to use some nail polish remover to un-glue the corners of my mouth. 

Yeah thos were my worst. When i was younger, i was all uncoordinated and clumsy. Now im at ninja status with a slice of batman agility. What worries me is my delicate wife who has been modeling less that 4 months. I dread the day she gets more than a nick. 

Hey guys, thanks for listening, See you in the warp


----------



## f74 (Mar 21, 2008)

Pin Vice THROUGH my thumb nail! 

Drank quater of a bottle of tequila before even attempting to remove it......oh the pain


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I glued my left eye shut once. That was the 'accident' although it certainly wasn't the worst of the incident. When this happened, I hadn't even gotten into 40k yet-- Battletech was the only miniature game I messed with. I was gluing the autocannon arm to a Centurion 'mech back in '96... didn't think there was any glue on my fingers, and rubbed my eyes. Glued my eyelashes and my eyelid shut. At the time, I used my mom's nailpolish remover to strip 'mechs and superglue. So, in my moment of stupidity, I thought, gee, I bet that'll work on THIS! So, I put nailpolish remover on my eye. Funny thing, I've still got better than 20/20 in both eyes... haha... but dear God did that hurt... when I went to the ER, they were like... you know, we see this sort of thing ALL THE TIME... which makes me wonder how other people are abusing super glue...

On another note, I have met Jesus twice. The first time was when I drank way too much cough syrup because I had no idea how much to take, and we had an interesting chat in a public bathroom about an hour after downing the entire bloody bottle of Robotussin. The second time, I had been working on a commission in my dorm room for about 36 hours straight with the windows and door closed, and I had glued and primed the entire project in there. So, I was quite high from fumes then too. Jesus told me that the meaning of life could be found at the bottom of the primer can, so I PUNCTURED IT while absolutely blitzed on the fumes, and I basically covered the dorm room in Chaos Black spray. I'm not sure if that really counts as a modelling accident, or just not really paying attention to the safety warnings about paint fumes, but yeah...


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Sevreal times cutting my thumb with a craft knife
I did however been very careful, sliced some super glue of my finger (and no cuts or bleeding :biggrin: )


----------



## Lax (Jun 16, 2008)

I use to cut my fingers end with modelling knives and to glue them too.

My worst one was cutting a blueprint with a ruler and a cutter, on one long edge, someone disturbed me, the blade got on the ruler and cut the first part of my finger in two...
Got surprised at first, but it bleed so much, that I wasn't that fierce...Nearly blacked out.
Next, i wrapped my finger (thought half of it was dead skin) without any surgical and it repaired !
Had luck, now I know what it gives being disturbed while cutting...

Else in tech lesson a girl just melt the skin of two fingers of mine...she aimed for the composants, but layed the melter on them (that was painful too).


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

well i stapled my index finger once fixing the stapler (worked BTW, it WAS fixed) but my friend has to win this competition, he fell over in his room onto a grey knight and the halberd went right through his penis. blood everywhere.


----------



## Lax (Jun 16, 2008)

Da Red Paintjob Grot said:


> he fell over in his room onto a grey knight and the halberd went right through his penis. blood everywhere.


That's professionnalism, when grey knights continue chasing slaanesh outside the board ^^!


----------



## shas'o_mi'ros'kai (Jun 16, 2008)

I stabbed my own foot with one of my files
I accidentally super-glued my hand to my snail trail... ow
and have consecutively pricked my fingers with pliers, clippers and a razor saw.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

lol. but he cant worship slaanesh, he's pre puberty!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Lost count of how many times I sliced my thumbs to the bone with my knife.


----------



## tagg (Jul 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by Da Red Paintjob Grot 
he fell over in his room onto a grey knight and the halberd went right through his penis. blood everywhere 

ouch!! Jeez makes all my cuts and puncture wounds seem a lot lees painful now


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

I cut a long gash in my finger 4 am in the morning, hadnt slept all night, really really tired. I was barely awake, so I superglued my skin together and acted as if nothing ever happened. 

holy crap @Red Grotz, that is bloody horrible man! Why did you have to stuff that mental image into my brain?!

EDIT:EDITED AGAIN: Picture or it never happened.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I think my worst painting accident had to be a set of old chaos dwarfs I painted in the eighties.

The end result looked like a car crash!


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I put my hand down in a huge puddle of molten hot glue once, I forgot i'd left the gun turned on and it leaked all over the table, it felt like i'd put my hand in Napalm.


----------



## Giantkid7292 (Feb 7, 2008)

i reciently superglued my hand to my thigh >.<
Im gonna miss those jeans, i ended up cutting my thigh with an exacto trying to get my hand off....

Then there was the time where i sat on an exacto blade, when all the way into the back of my ass >.<
Worst conversation of my life, in the ER explaning to the old woman with pliers trying to pry it out of my ass.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Heh. Some of these are great. As for myself, I've sliced and stabbed my fingers more times than I care to count (I actually cut my left thumb several years ago in such a way that the scar's now divided into three segments and my thumbprint has been permanently disrupted), but I'd have to say the worst was when an exacto knife rolled off my desk and fell blade first into my right foot, between the first two toes. It was in deep enough that it actually stood straight up. I pulled it out and then had to walk to the opposite corner of the house for a band-aid, soaking the front third or so of my sock with blood and leaving a not inconsiderable trail up the stairs and through the living room. Come to think of it, I think there might still be some faint stains on the (carpeted) stairs...

Nothing that required hospitalization, though. Well, that is to say, nothing that I went to the hospital for. ER wait times are bad everywhere, but in Canada, good god...

And I've certainly never had my genitalia punctured by a little metal soldier. I think your buddy wins this one, Grot.


----------



## da big boss (May 1, 2008)

Da Red Paintjob Grot said:


> well i stapled my index finger once fixing the stapler (worked BTW, it WAS fixed) but my friend has to win this competition, he fell over in his room onto a grey knight and the halberd went right through his penis. blood everywhere.


THAT IS A LIE!!!! it wast'nt in his room and ther was no blood!!!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

So what did happen? Grey Knights halberd in the tackle is pretty bad.


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

Inquisitor Aurelius said:


> Nothing that required hospitalization, though. Well, that is to say, nothing that I went to the hospital for. ER wait times are bad everywhere, but in Canada, good god...


In my experience, you only need to go to hospital if a bandage, duct tape and/or superglue don't work.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

On the theme of humorous injuries, my friend was painting a model, and his brother tackled him from behind. The model (one of the new possessed) went down his throat. After some explaining at ER, he got it pulled out by a doctor. We live in Canada, so the wait was fairly long. I'm willing to bet it feels longer with a spiky servant of chaos in your trachea. 

I was with him when this happened, and it was the ultimate mix of patheic vs. hilarious.

_Why did red grot have to post that?!_ I'm mentally scarred for life now!


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Oops. promise im not lying, but rumor must have been elongated by the time i heard it, boss was there believe him, but still please be scarred. it amuses me. and i like mentally scarring people.


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Got my finger trapped in a disc sander. Why I was using it on small models is a question best not answered. Needless to say, it was fucking painful.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

ouch! That gotta hurt!


----------



## Brother Anubus (Feb 26, 2008)

Ha, i superglued my left hand to the table and my righ hand to the bottle in the same night.


----------



## quietviper (Jun 9, 2008)

I cut my finger open with a razersaw and then promply glued it to my thumb with super glue. Maybe I should invest in some debonder?k:


----------



## Olmer (Jul 4, 2008)

I actually lost a finger while modelling. It's no big deal though, i went to the hospital and they hot glued gunned it *Jk!!!) back on. But in all seriousness it was nasty. My finger works fine now.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

I got 2 on my list, Dark Eldar blade of the gun straight underneath my thumb nail, the other involved the old grots with the spiky helmet and my bare foot. Ended up pulling a grots head outta my foot!


----------



## Olmer (Jul 4, 2008)

Ouch! I once shoved a Lemen Russ in my friends eye. We were just playing pretend and he didn't want to be the dragon so things kinda got outta hand.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

I remember play war as a kid once, parents threw a fit cause i took my grandads hunting rifle out. They wanted it to be real! not my fault


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Olmer, Pic or it Didnt Happen (cut off finger)!! If it did though, that would be scary, and I would never again hold a craft knife the same way.


----------



## Kaosnoob1 (Jun 26, 2008)

red grotz mate wuns but there are some serious ones here, been poked and prodded by scything talons so much its unbelievable, cut my thumb shitloads
got a couple fo decent ones though, not 2 nites past i was cutting a terminator about converting him to the powers of CHAOS and i couldnt find me craft knife so i used my mums scalpel, its was thin (and fkin sharp) i put the smallest bit of pressure on it and the end snapped, ended up with a 1" long cut under my eye and some metal fragments in my cheek, with the smallest of small bits of steel right in my eye. blinked and washed it out.

i also got my finger caught in disc sanderwhilst uber-quickly filing a terminator lord head smooth


however was the worst incident ever was last year when i was at my grandparents putting together some lizardmen, and theye were on thick sprues so i couldnt cut my finger i utilised the table next to me, was watching family guy at same time, i did this for a period. 
then they noticed, turned out the table was some mahogany antique and it lookied liked stevie wonder had just had a whittling lesson on it!!

that was bad, anyways keep posting this shits too funny, especially the guy swallowing the posessed and the grey knight halberd right through his bell-end


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Glad to hear the possessed story made somebody laugh. I was about to feel un-funny.


----------



## Kato (Apr 17, 2008)

I was shaking a tin of enamel paint and the damn lid slipped off and went everywhere. (Mostly over my leg!)


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> Glad to hear the possessed story made somebody laugh. I was about to feel un-funny.


No, man. It was good. Made me chuckle as well.

And there's a near-miss that I forgot to mention, brought on by sheer stupidity. A couple of weeks ago, I was... I forget what I was doing, actually. Probably shaving down mold lines or something. Anyway, I had an itch in the general area of my right temple, so I scratched it. Only daft fucking Johnny somehow forgets that he's holding a bloody sharp piece of metal in the shape of an exacto knife in one hand. I scratched my glasses on the way up - but if I hadn't been wearing them (always a possibility, since they only really get in the way when I'm doing up-close work), I would've lost an eye . Never have I been so grateful for the bloody things.


----------



## elemental_1_1 (Jul 1, 2008)

brotherlamentus said:


> haha sliced myself a few times and glues my fingers together with superglue ....


ahh yes, the wonders of superglue.........


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Aha My thumb hates me. It's a zebra. So many scars.

Once I cut myself really badly and put superglue on my thumb to stop the bleeding (Did you know that superglue was originally invented just for that reason? So in war times soldiers would just squirt some into wounds and keep fighting. True) and accidentally pressed my index finger into it. I didnt wanna rip it off cause of the cut so I had to let it completely set before cutting it off with a scalpel. Index finger came off just fine.....Thumb cut even more. Damn.


----------



## Bobgenrut (Feb 5, 2008)

Worst thing ever happened to me, cutting modles out of a sprue with pare of sizores (when i was a nooby modler) and cut through the sprue and half way through my index finger. and my other spilt superglue right down the whole side of my pinky and didnt feel it it ended up glued to my ring finger and they week fingeres but after many minutes of pulling and scratching they came apart.


----------



## tssxxx (Feb 5, 2008)

i was trying to open the super glue when i was collecting lotr and i used my mouth cause it was jamed and bang it exploded everywhere and i was cleaning it off the floor and i forgot about the super glue on my lips and it got stuck and i had to use sissors to cut it off and it bleed everywhere


----------



## Toast Ghost (Jul 12, 2008)

Too much glue on typhus [about 4 years ago] i rested it on my leg[i was wearingshorts]
he stuck to my leg i tugged and tugged tearing a lair of skin off my leg and scarring it


----------



## Mewy (Jul 5, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> I glued my left eye shut once. That was the 'accident' although it certainly wasn't the worst of the incident. When this happened, I hadn't even gotten into 40k yet-- Battletech was the only miniature game I messed with. I was gluing the autocannon arm to a Centurion 'mech back in '96... didn't think there was any glue on my fingers, and rubbed my eyes. Glued my eyelashes and my eyelid shut. At the time, I used my mom's nailpolish remover to strip 'mechs and superglue. So, in my moment of stupidity, I thought, gee, I bet that'll work on THIS! So, I put nailpolish remover on my eye. Funny thing, I've still got better than 20/20 in both eyes... haha... but dear God did that hurt... when I went to the ER, they were like... you know, we see this sort of thing ALL THE TIME... which makes me wonder how other people are abusing super glue...
> 
> On another note, I have met Jesus twice. The first time was when I drank way too much cough syrup because I had no idea how much to take, and we had an interesting chat in a public bathroom about an hour after downing the entire bloody bottle of Robotussin. The second time, I had been working on a commission in my dorm room for about 36 hours straight with the windows and door closed, and I had glued and primed the entire project in there. So, I was quite high from fumes then too. Jesus told me that the meaning of life could be found at the bottom of the primer can, so I PUNCTURED IT while absolutely blitzed on the fumes, and I basically covered the dorm room in Chaos Black spray. I'm not sure if that really counts as a modelling accident, or just not really paying attention to the safety warnings about paint fumes, but yeah...


That one made my girlfriend literally rofl. :victory:



Giantkid7292 said:


> i reciently superglued my hand to my thigh >.<
> Im gonna miss those jeans, i ended up cutting my thigh with an exacto trying to get my hand off....
> 
> Then there was the time where i sat on an exacto blade, when all the way into the back of my ass >.<
> Worst conversation of my life, in the ER explaning to the old woman with pliers trying to pry it out of my ass.


This one reminds me of people who go to hospital with things up their anus.
Patient 1 "I sit on it..."
Patient 2 "I fell on it..."
Patient 3 "I was bored..."
I love scrubs! 

I can't remember anything terribly serious but my demon prince model (converted from the 40k Black Legion model) has a spike coming out of his ribs and that managed to pierce my thumb... hurt heaps, but not a lot of blood.
What I would rate as my worst accident doesn't involve any body's flesh however. My demon prince recently took a tumble (demonic flight my arse!) off a shelf, fell 2m onto the corner of my bits box and shattered into about 6 or so pieces. Left quite an emotional scar (the nerd I am) since he's my main centerpiece and took about 6 months on-off work to design, make and paint him.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> I sliced the top off my finger with my blade last night. Now i cant type properly, and my finger hurts. My own fault though, should keep my fingers out the way.:shok:


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Da Red Paintjob Grot said:


> he fell over in his room onto a grey knight and the halberd went right through his penis. blood everywhere.


*JESUS FUCKING CHRIST.*

I sincerely hope that was a joke. 

uke:uke:


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

the worst "real" modelling accident I had was about 12 years ago while doing a conversion on an old rhino,
was cutting through some plastic with a scalpel, I was being fairly careful leaning over a modelling table, 
my nan walked in and spilled some steaming hot tea over me at which point I jumped back and the plastic I was attempting to cut gave way, suddenly the scalpel shot 4 inches into my leg


have had numerous near misses, 
one involving an adapted flick knife (for plastic sprues- it seemed like a good idea at the time:shok:I was young) that came close to killing an over inquisitive friend


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

One time I was getting ready to flat coat a model airplane I was just about finished with after 60+ hours of work and picked up a can of flat black instead. So much for that Spitfire. Needless to say now I double check which can I've got before I start painting. 

If you're talking about bodily injury, I once cut the main vein in the base of my thumb trying to shave the sprue attachment nubs off of a piece once. Bled like hell it did. 12 stitches on that one.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

I've had cuts all over the hands, a few were big enough that the piece of skin could be moved up and down like a flap, although painful some of them only go so far and don't stop much work being done later on.

I do stand on heaps of sprues before as I just drop them on the floor and clean the room once a month or so.


----------



## rokar4life (Jun 21, 2008)

i dont know if this is modeling, but on my birthday i was cutting the celifane off of my brand new battleforce, but when keys didn't work i picked up my (also new) modeling knife it slipped and cut wrist, missed the main vains, but still proceded to bleed over my new bikers. ON MY BIRTHDAY OF ALL DAYS!


----------

